# First the Ammo, Now the Silver!



## Go2ndAmend

I am somewhat new to the idea of keeping a certain amount of precious metals available just in case. Having reviewed this forum and several others and having taken a good hard look at the world economy, I began a quest of buying a few silver rounds every month as part of my general prepper strategy. Today, I went to my local coin shop and was suprised to learn that he doesn't have any and doesn't know when he'll get any more in. I looked online also as saw the same thing. Would someone who knows more about this than me (most everyone here) please explain this to me. Is this the beginning of the shortages now common with ammunition?


----------



## Montana Rancher

Hey
Yes silver is getting harder to find. The reason is the silver and gold prices are manipulated by PAPER markets where billions of ounces are sold with no physical backing.

So when the current PAPER price dropped, many people went looking to buy PHISCAL silver or gold and (gasp) the physical metals could be found.

Trust me your local store has physical silver availiable but they are not putting it on the shelf as they know the price will rise soon.

I just posted this link:

Learn How to Avoid Fake Silver & Counterfeit Gold Products - GoldSilver.com

IMO "junk silver" is the way to go but do some research and see where it takes you.


----------



## paraquack

I still like investing in copper clad lead and brass


----------



## acidlittle

Yeah it's a rough time to get into prepping via ammo and silver just get what you can, if you have friends go in on a large order online to get free shipping or split shipping on things, I've been thinking of doing this myself with a buddy with ammo too! The more people that want to order the cheaper shipping gets!


----------



## inceptor

Here is the site I use.

Silver, Silver Bar, Silver Bars, Silver Bullion, Gold and More - APMEX.com

When they are out of what you want, you can set an alert to notify you when it's in. I buy 1/2 oz rounds and 1oz bars from them. Both were out for a time and I set the alert. I was notified that both were in but by the time I could place my order the 1/2 oz walking liberties were sold out again. I did manage to get some 1oz this time though. This is the first time I had seen them out of anything.


----------



## Ripon

I have bought at APMEX many times. They have always been fine to me and I've gotten what I wanted.

For "SHTF" purposes and economic survival in a bad time the pre 64 silver coin is probably as good as it 
gets. I haven't been buying any lately - though I just sold some ammo at ridiculously stupid high prices
so I might post a CL add today and see who sales. I'm thinking I'll shoot for 80% of spot today and see
how it does. I can up it to 85% tomorrow if need be.


----------



## Ripon

Update, so I posted this about 2 hours ago:
http://modesto.craigslist.org/wan/3786617651.html

I got 2 replies - am one was so big I had to turn down the morgans
and just take the quarters and dimes. I paid 82.% of spot.


----------



## Karsten

When buying coins stay with dimes, quarters and halves...Silver Dollars are pricy due to coin collector value. That said over the years I have bought every SD I could in the $30 or less range.

I also order Silver Bullion from when Silver takes a dip.

https://store.nwtmint.com/Bullion_Gold_Silver_Platinum_Palladium/Signature_Silver_Bullion/

Karsten


----------



## ElPasoLoneWolf

Call me a pessimist but when the SHTF how many of you will trade your food, ammo, salt, sugar, clothing etc for silver? Not me! I know it's hard to find ammo but do it! those of us with guns and ammo will take what we need to survive when that time comes and as we all know if you can't protect what you have then you might as well hand it over now. When things go south silver will be useless, all trades will be straight goods for goods trade, I sure as hell won't sell my ammo, food, clothing, meds, supplies etc for silver, it's useless in a SHTF scenario, seriously, bullets will be the new currency when it goes down, you will have a better chance buying with salt or sugar than silver or gold, it will be almost given away by those who spent their money on useless metals instead of food and ammo preps.


----------



## Karsten

Elpaso Wolf, 

I would tend to agree that Ammo and certain items will be of more value (silver, gold, sugar and what not) after a total collapse......After some sort of normal starts and things start to clear up Silver and Gold will be the items needed to get what you want....Getting us back on the raod to recovery.

Karsten


----------



## Montana Rancher

Silver is a way to preserve excess wealth after you are done prepping. 

Yes I know it may sounds funny to be "done", but there does come a time when storing extra goods is just silly.

Eventually some new government system will be established and silver and gold will always have value. 

My plans are to establish a trading post and hospital, silver and gold will work great to simplify barter. I will definitely sell excess eggs, wheat, meat, whatever I raise that is excess for silver and gold.


----------



## StarPD45

Buying silver and gold to the exclusion of everything else is stupid. 
Food, water, shelter, medicine, brass, and lead are still the primary needs.

However, even if SHTF doesn't happen, paper currency is still being inflated daily. Having some solid assets is a good idea. 
And if it does happen; theoretically at least, we will find our way back to some type of normalcy eventually.


----------



## ElPasoLoneWolf

Bug Out & Survive, Scavenge, Reorganize & Regroup..After the majority starves and kills each other in the city I plan on scavenging the gold and silver of those who did not have the means to survive or defend their possessions, I imagine an abundance of gold and silver 3-9 months after the EOTWAWKI, then as you guys have mentioned, we will re group and re organize, that is step 3, at least in my book and if things go as I imagine, in step 2 I will have acquired plenty of gold and silver to bring to the table and I will have acquired it at rock bottom prices! ::clapping::


----------



## Ripon

So you plan on taking from others rather then creating your own? 



ElPasoLoneWolf said:


> Bug Out & Survive, Scavenge, Reorganize & Regroup..After the majority starves and kills each other in the city I plan on scavenging the gold and silver of those who did not have the means to survive or defend their possessions, I imagine an abundance of gold and silver 3-9 months after the EOTWAWKI, then as you guys have mentioned, we will re group and re organize, that is step 3, at least in my book and if things go as I imagine, in step 2 I will have acquired plenty of gold and silver to bring to the table and I will have acquired it at rock bottom prices! ::clapping::


----------



## acidlittle

He said scavenge, not taking...


----------



## inceptor

Ripon said:


> So you plan on taking from others rather then creating your own?


He did say scavenge. That's another way of saying relying on others.


----------



## ElPasoLoneWolf

ElPasoLoneWolf said:


> Call me a pessimist but when the SHTF how many of you will trade your food, ammo, salt, sugar, clothing etc for silver? Not me! I know it's hard to find ammo but do it! those of us with guns and ammo will take what we need to survive when that time comes and as we all know if you can't protect what you have then you might as well hand it over now. When things go south silver will be useless, all trades will be straight goods for goods trade, I sure as hell won't sell *my ammo, food, clothing, meds, supplies etc* for silver, it's useless in a SHTF scenario, seriously, bullets will be the new currency when it goes down, you will have a better chance buying with salt or sugar than silver or gold, it will be almost given away by those who spent their money on useless metals instead of food and ammo preps.





Ripon said:


> So you plan on taking from others rather then creating your own?


Did I not make myself clear on post #9? I will stock ammo, food, clothing, meds, supplies etc



inceptor said:


> He did say scavenge. That's another way of saying relying on others.


If you consider scavenging from dead bodies stealing well then so be it, any person in a need to survive will take gas from abandoned cars, goods from dead bodies, seek shelter in places they do not own etc, it's a whole new game when the SHTF, that is why we call it "EOTWAWKI"

keep buying silver I will keep buying ammo, food, clothing, meds, supplies etc and like I said before, I will not trade it for silver when it all goes down.. and to be clear if I come across dead folk I will go through their belongings and take what I can use, call it what you want, I call it scavenging a.k.a surviving.


----------



## Montana Rancher

I'm not sure if I'm brave (stupid) enough to be "scavenging" after the SHTF, sounds like the perfect way to get ambushed.


----------



## ElPasoLoneWolf

so is trading, traveling, looking for/speaking with others to re structure but it must be done and with extreme caution and planning..all movements will be a risk, you will have to treat all people as possible threats, including people you have known all your life, your "friends" will kill you to feed their starving kids, no doubt.


----------



## inceptor

ElPasoLoneWolf said:


> If you consider scavenging from dead bodies stealing well then so be it,


I never said stealing, I said relying on others.


----------



## ElPasoLoneWolf

inceptor said:


> I never said stealing, I said relying on others.


your right, you did, I picked up the undertone of being lazy or a thief, that is what the lazy and thiefs do, rely on others, I think its being resourceful.


----------



## Smitty901

Today I had a choice , I could have bought some silver in bulk, I could have bought some silver in coin, or I could buy some brass copper and lead.
I opted for the the latter at 27 cents around 1000 of them bulk. I think I got the better deal.


----------



## Ripon

I hope that wasn't 22LR 



Smitty901 said:


> Today I had a choice , I could have bought some silver in bulk, I could have bought some silver in coin, or I could buy some brass copper and lead.
> I opted for the the latter at 27 cents around 1000 of them bulk. I think I got the better deal.


----------



## Smitty901

Ripon said:


> I hope that wasn't 22LR


9MM UMC not bad at 27 cents for 1000 rounds in todays market. Limit one box a day


----------



## PalmettoTree

Go2ndAmend said:


> I am somewhat new to the idea of keeping a certain amount of precious metals available just in case. Having reviewed this forum and several others and having taken a good hard look at the world economy, I began a quest of buying a few silver rounds every month as part of my general prepper strategy. Today, I went to my local coin shop and was suprised to learn that he doesn't have any and doesn't know when he'll get any more in. I looked online also as saw the same thing. Would someone who knows more about this than me (most everyone here) please explain this to me. Is this the beginning of the shortages now common with ammunition?


The silver charts say silver should go to mid-seventeens. However most silver hoarders are actively averaging down. This has kept buying volume higher than most investors would support.

We just had our normal stock market summer sell off. Many of the big boys are not aggressive investors during the summer. This gives added interest to PMs.

Therefore it is 50:50 that silver will hold here rather than continue the down trend. Summer events will determine many things. Do not expect much movement until Sept. it will take a big event to move this flat line.

As for rounds peppers want the cheapest silver they can get. Most peppers cannot buy large quantities and like their "stack". So the round shortage will continue in my opinion.


----------



## inceptor

PalmettoTree said:


> The silver charts say silver should go to mid-seventeens. However most silver hoarders are actively averaging down. This has kept buying volume higher than most investors would support.
> 
> We just had our normal stock market summer sell off. Many of the big boys are not aggressive investors during the summer. This gives added interest to PMs.
> 
> Therefore it is 50:50 that silver will hold here rather than continue the down trend. Summer events will determine many things. Do not expect much movement until Sept. it will take a big event to move this flat line.
> 
> As for rounds peppers want the cheapest silver they can get. Most peppers cannot buy large quantities and like their "stack". So the round shortage will continue in my opinion.


I have seen the same thing. I normally buy just a little every month. Recently I found the same out of stock. I use APMEX | Silver, Silver Bar, Silver Bars, Silver Bullion, Gold and More - APMEX.com | APMEX.com and have alerts set for when they come in stock. In the past 30 days I have bought a little more than normal.


----------



## Denton

Am I the only retard who likes NWTM?
The stagecoach silver is too nifty!
I still pick up Scootsdale Silver as I think it looks elegant.


----------



## silver

I just got some silver rounds off ebay 5 for 143 with free shipping. Is that a good price The guys are yoursilverguys there new as far as I can tell. I got them on time and they are very nice. I don't go to coin shops they charge to much over the price of silver.


----------



## silver

Denton, I like stagecoach silver also. I like the breakable bars and rounds


----------



## AvengersAssembled

Ever since the price of silver has gone down, it's harder to find since so many are investing in it. In my area, it's rare to find rounds, but there's still plenty of junk silver. I like pre-1964 quarters, each is 90% silver and I can get a great deal on them.


----------



## Denton

silver said:


> I just got some silver rounds off ebay 5 for 143 with free shipping. Is that a good price The guys are yoursilverguys there new as far as I can tell. I got them on time and they are very nice. I don't go to coin shops they charge to much over the price of silver.


You know how to non-intrusively test to make sure they are silver, right?

You are way more gutsy than I am. I wouldn't buy off Ebay on a bet! :-o

You are right, the pawn shops try to stick it to you. I notice some aren't even displaying their precious metals, right now. They are waiting for the price to go up. Can't blame them, really.


----------



## Panhandle461

Hit for interest


----------



## iamliberty

One thing I would like to mention is as we sit at 19 dollar silver its a great investment even if nothing happens. Silver won't go bad like ammo and food can. I still think you should have all three but I wouldn't discount tangible metals.


----------

